# plank doors



## steamboat (9 Jan 2008)

Hello all. I am hopping to make some plank doors but cant find any designs. Is it as easy as it looks?
Any comments welcome


----------



## Taffy Turner (9 Jan 2008)

I made one out of some Oak tongue and groove, that I bough ready machined.

Just ripped the tongue and groove of a couple of lengths to make the cross braces, some stainless steel screws and hey presto - a very nice looking door!

Just make sure that you put the diagonal brace the right way around - it should run from the bottom hinge corner, to the opposite corner.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Steamboat

Send me your sizes and I will do you a design


----------

